# how i preserve my latex tubes/flats long term



## Adirondack Kyle

For years I have been using this tip to preserve my router bits, in my opinion its equally effective in preserving latex, simply place silica packets in your latex storage containers, its purpose is to absorb moisture in the air, I also think it will absorb any harmful air born chemicles that can come from plastic bags and such
It works great for my router bits, moisture from wood and or other materials normally degrade the carbide bits, causing rust or tarnish. This has been my go to fix for saw blades and bits, I'm more than certain that simply placing one inside the bag and outside the bag of a roll of tubing will be great combined with cooler temps and a dry environment.
They come in shoe boxes to preserve shoes , they are easy to find and usually free.I don't like using talcom powder for long term storage, talcom works well for causal shooters who use up their rubber and buy pre made band sets, I have heard from several people that if you plan on storing for a while, talcum can actually work against you, ITS MY OPINION, that even that 404 protectant or whatever it is is only good for short term preservation. I hope someone finds this helpful.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

You do NOT want the packets to break open and touch the latex, it will dry out the rubbers natural oils and cause cracking, 
It will have the opposite affect if used correctly. Oxidation is what causes our tubes to yellow and crack, the packets will only take moisture from the air it comes in contact with.


----------



## JEFF BURG

good idea. never new that


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thanks for the tip Kyle. How many packs so you recommend? And how much longer does your tube seem to keep?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Wood workers say 2 small packers for 5 square feet of shop space, so I would assume in this situation 1 small packet per roll would be fine, at this point I haven't had enough time to say, iv had a small roll of TeX tube stored like this for 2 years, and it seems like new.
I would also change them out every six months, I usually go through latex fairly quick, but when I see a deal, I jump on it and just store it.
Keeping them in a garage or workshop will keep your shovels and other tools from rusting, in this case more is better, but for latex, that's going to be in a zip lock, 1 should be plenty, its only real purpose would be to absorb any moisture that builds up in the bag over time.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I hear ya. I do the same. Thanks for the tip again. Have a great night.


----------



## treefork

I''ll have to give it a try.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Great thinking, Kyle! I don't store long term, but the idea of using a desiccant makes a lot of sense. United Nuclear sells 6 packs of a lab quality desiccant (as well as aerogel, though that might be overkill for this application) for less than $5, if I'm remembering correctly. Definitely longer lasting & of a higher quality than those silica packets. Just thought I'd pass it along there. Great thinking!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice, thanks man


----------



## myusername

i thought it was just oxygen or whatever gasses in air that was bad, didnt know humidity was bad.


----------



## cairomn

Great tip


----------



## oldmiser

When I get my band sets made up ..I will use 303 aero space for protection of uv..Then I will Place the band sets in a vacuum bag & vac seal.. removing all the air from the bag..Put the Vac sealed bag in say a brown paper lunch bag..Then store in a cool dark place~~This is just my opinion~ AKA OLdmiser


----------



## Tentacle Toast

If one is planning to store LONG long term, would some type of oil immersion work?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

It might tentacle! Some have used liquid hand soap and had great results when removed years later.  I look at it as buy enough to last 2 years and at the 1.5 year mark buy another two years worth. Less worry and fresher rubber.  but the immersion may work. no air is key. So why not put all your rubber in a air tight bag. (with air removed) then immerse the bag. Save the crap all over your latex when you return to the goo for a band replacement


----------



## Winnie

I keep my latex in airtight "Pelican" cases and have never had any degradation during the last 4 years. I keep precut bands in a lightproof zip lock bag and likewise have never had a problem.

I don't purge the air, in fact, appart from storing it thus, I ignore it.

Sunlight and ozone/oxygen are the enemies of latex. Keep them in the dark and seal them in some way and I think they will be fine.
winnie


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I use my technique for storing my latex rolls, by sealing them up with a silica packet or two, it helps keep them fresh, even when I have to open it up a few times a week to cut bands, this actually makes more sense for semi long term storage, this way even if you open up your storage containers quite a bit, you can count on the packets eating up the oxygen .


----------

